# IGU replacement in Aluminum window frame



## Daler (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a failed IGU (insulated glass unit - dual pane) in an older aluminum window. I have another good IGU (from another spare frame) that I wish to substitute for the failed unit. 

When I try to separate the IGU from the frame it is stuck to it by a black sealant. I tried using a breakoff knife and putty knife but they don't work.

Without breaking the IGU, what is the best way to release the glass unit from the aluminum frame? ​


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There are special tool for cutting the glazing bead (looks like a pizza cutter), otherwise, you can also get extra-long (like 4") utility blades that can be used in any regular knife.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Daler said:


> I have a failed IGU (insulated glass unit - dual pane) in an older aluminum window. I have another good IGU (from another spare frame) that I wish to substitute for the failed unit.
> 
> When I try to separate the IGU from the frame it is stuck to it by a black sealant. I tried using a breakoff knife and putty knife but they don't work.
> 
> Without breaking the IGU, what is the best way to release the glass unit from the aluminum frame? ​


Wear leather gloves without fail and perhaps some sleeve coverings. Very easy to hurt yourself if you are not careful.


----------

